# [SOLVED] PS3 Graphics Issue(s)



## Paragone

Hello people, I'd like to thank you beforehand for any help you may be able to give. Basically, my 7 month old 160GB (slim) PS3 is having some issues displaying what should really be 'high definition media'. Whether I'm in the XMB menu, internet browser, or inside any sort of video game, the graphic quality displayed is definitely not high definition. It looks as if everything is slightly blurred and the edges of everything alike are jagged and aliased; as if the supposed HDMI has been replaced with DVD quality graphics.

I had originally set my PS3's available HDMI to 720p,1080i, and 1080p because at the time, the options were available. However, my TV (Samsung 450 42") says the TV maxes at 720p and I've been playing all the games I had in 1080p (those that supported it). I used to play SSFIV:AE, Crysis 2, CoD MW2, Dead Space 1+2, and Resident Evil 5. None of these games had any issues. About 2 weeks ago I started playing FFXIII and only until 3 days ago did this issue come forth. The images became clearly aliased and slightly blurred, and at first I thought this was a problem with the TV being unable to deal with the PS3's upscaling. I've already hooked my PS3 up to 3 different LCD TVs with 3 different HDMI cables, switched between 720p, 1080p, and Composite output, but the problem persists on each TV. 

The PS3 works fine otherwise (for the time being) but I'm out of options for troubleshooting hardware, and I wanna know what could be wrong before attempting to format my PS3. Could it be that long hours of use has caused overheating and damage to the GPU? The warranty on my PS3 has not expired and I don't want to open it up because that'd void it. In that case, should I just send the PS3 to Sony/whoever and have them fix it (do they charge for it?)? Thanks for reading.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Hi Paragone,

Welcome to TSF, hope we can help 


If your ps3s warranty has not expired then there should be no cost to you. However it may be worth your while to try the options in the ps3s recovery menu before sending it in for a repair. Redeye 3323 prepared the following instructions for entering the recovery menu. 

To enter Recovery Mode or Safe Mode

- First off, turn off your PS3...
- Hold the power button until you hear a beep and it shuts off
- Hold the power button again and keep holding it until you hear 2 beeps. If you hear that, let go and on your TV, you should see that the PS3 is in recovery mode.

Insert your USB cord to the PS3 controller and press the PS Button. You will be seeing six different options:

1. Restart System
2. Restore Default Settings
3. Restore File System
4. Rebuild Database
5. Restore PS3
6. System Update

Select Options 3 and 4. I will explain what they do.

3. Restore File System: This will restore the file system on the hard drive for corrupted files and any operating system bugs will be repaired when doing this option. If your Blu-Ray can't read discs for a disc error, then this MAY fix your problem. But it fixes software problems such as freezing, drive errors, and possibly data being corrupt all the time. (Note: this will not fix corrupted data.)

4. Rebuild Databse: This is just basically to rebuild the database for the OS, such as PSN messages, etc. (You will lose any PSN messages and possibly trophies if they haven't been synced beforehand).

Option 5 will wipe the PS3 and reset it to default - only choose this if the other options don't work (and before you choose this, back up your saves and profiles otherwise they will be lost in the procedure). 

Best of luck,

Seal.


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Hey thanks for the reply. I tried to do everything as you said and have completed a full format, but nothing has changed. The aliasing is still present and jagged textures now plagues almost every game and video I try operating. If anything, I noticed that the PS3 gets unusually hot after only around 5 minutes of minimal use. Perhaps long hours of use has finally taken its toll on the hardware?

On a side note perhaps my PS3 has also damaged my TV? I know Plasma TVs may suffer from minor screen burn if an image stays still for too long, and I do recall having paused FFXIII/Crysis 2 (HUD display on) multiple times into the XMB menu for 1 hour+. Is there any way I can confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## Laxer

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*



Paragone said:


> On a side note perhaps my PS3 has also damaged my TV? I know Plasma TVs may suffer from minor screen burn if an image stays still for too long, and I do recall having paused FFXIII/Crysis 2 (HUD display on) multiple times into the XMB menu for 1 hour+. Is there any way I can confirm this? Thanks.


Do you see the image when you watch tv? if not then no its not burned on....

If it is burned in use this -> JScreenFix - Pixel fixing videos

burn the video to a dvd and play it on your TV.

As for your ps3, you get an output like this?:

‪PS3 video card broken?‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Ok I just finished diagnosing 2 TVs after 3 movies and all I can say is that the same issue that seems to have affected the PS3's graphics are affecting the TV's. Allow me to summarize:

-Whatever piece of hardware the PS3 outputs to experiences the same issues. It's as if some possible malfunction in the PS3 is contaminating all the other hardware I put it into contact with. This includes the 2 other LCD TVs I connected it to and the PC I connected to my Plasma TV (my monitor is displaying jagged graphics as well).
-Images that are normally shown varying in tone from light to dark seamlessly, are now visibly divided by lines.
-All text in menus and captions and misc., are jagged at edges.
-Even high definition channels like USA, HBO, Fox are pixelated, as if the channel is broadcasted at a low definition and my TV is attempting to stretch it to a small degree.
-It appears as if the sharpness of the image is too high, and prevents everything from looking smooth and blending together as HD gaming/video should be. The pixels also look as if they have been sharpened indefinitely, similar to the effect of maxing the sharpness of an image in Photoshop.

In response to Laxer, I have tried using the file you provided, but if it has done anything I've yet to see the difference. The PS3 does not output as shown in the video - that seems much more severe than my case. Here's an image of what my display looks like (I did not take it, but it looks exactly like the graphics I'm having): 
http://thegamesmen.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/ff13_comp_full_02.png


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

From that image, does your console look like the image on the right or left? When you say that your ps3 infects your TVs do they stay aliased when the ps3 is disconnected?


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Images look like the one on the right side. Yes, my TV stays aliased when the PS3 is disconnected. Perhaps something is wrong with scaling?


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Did you view that image from one of the "aliased " TVs because I cannot see anything massively wrong with the image. I can see some aliasing but as the ps3 version only uses x2MSAA that may be expected. if I was to guess I would say that your console is overheating causing artifacting, but that would not explain why this would remain after the ps3 is disconnected. It also sounds like your ps3 is changing the resolution at which your Tvs is displaying at, causing the pix-elated effect but again im at a loss as to why. 

I would say ring Sony and request a replacement, handle the TV issues once you can verify that your console is no longer at fault.


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Thanks for your help. I should be getting that box from Sony soon. Only thing left that interests me is "It also sounds like your PS3 is changing the resolution at which your Tvs is displaying at, causing the pix-elated effect but again im at a loss as to why." That is probably Sony's problem, though I'll be sure to ask around about it. 

For anyone else having this issue, it'd probably be wise if you didn't hook your PS3 up to other TVs until it has been repaired by Sony.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

I dont think a PS3 can do permanent damage to a monitor apart from the aforementioned image burning (this shouldn't be present on LCDs regardless). May I ask what other devices were connected when the problem was seen.


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

The only other things my TV connected to are an old school Coby DVD 224 and an Antenna Direct Model CSM 1. The other TVs I hooked up my PS3 to have neither of these, and my PC was simply plugged in to power, display (not DVI), and a set of wired keyboard and mouse. It's scary because now my PC is definitely displaying the same issue to an extent and I have no idea why. Makes me think of an omnipotent virus that is out to destroy hardware 


I have an idea, though I really have no clueif this is valid. Perhaps whatever was wrong with the PS3 (that caused the artifacting and pixelation in all said TVs) sent some bad data to the processing unit(s) of the TV and the TV stored that data during its protocol to 'display images'. Now in the process of displaying images, it sends out that corrupted data to whatever devices are in need of the TV to display that device's output (exchange of data between a network of devices). That means the corrupted data was sent to DVD players, my PC, etc, while the connected device(s) were feeding the images to the TV. Thumbs up for this theory


----------



## deleted6052011

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Hi :wave:

I noticed the picture you posted is a comparison of the PS3 and 360 versions of the game. The right side is the PS3 version, and if this is what the image looks like as you stated above, then there seems to be no issue? That is what the game is supposed to look like.


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

I have to agree with afccarl666 here, I couldnt see anything terribly wrong with the provided image. The OP did say that his PC monitor was suffering from the same issue as the rest of their PCs though.


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

My mistake. For the sake of having something to discuss, let's just go with the 360 graphix. In any case, the overwhelming issue to me at the moment seems to be that the PS3 seems to share its pain with any other device it connects with. Any ideas?


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

The 360 is supposed to have significantly worse graphics than the ps3 in FF XIII. It runs at a slightly lower resolution which causes some of the finer detail to be left out. I cannot personally attest to this as I have never played the game on the 360. 

Hopefully the problem with your monitors will be sorted by a new/ repaired console.


----------



## Paragone

*Re: PS3 Graphics Issue(s)*

Thanks, though I won't be hooking up my PS3 again until I get a new TV. Issue resolved.


----------

